# Ontario -- Anyone from the Durham Region?



## InnerDwellings (Aug 23, 2008)

Whitby, Oshawa, Courtice? Anywhere around there?

I'm from Oshawa. Looking for someone to talk to in the area.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Does Ottawa count as "in the area"? Probably not but hello anyways.


----------



## azura (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey there!

I am in Durham region but I am in ajax.


----------



## lux (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Lisa 

I'm in Whitby and am as well looking for people to talk with in the area. Please feel free to pm if you would like to chat 

-Courtney


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm from Halton region but I go to Durham sometimes because my BF lives in Pickering. If there's ever a meetup in Durham, maybe I'll come!


----------



## Startwithasmile (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello from Caledon, I don't live close, but also in Ontario.
I'm only an hour new to this site and very happy to meet other Ontarians.


----------



## adle51011 (Jun 25, 2011)

I know this was posted a while ago, I am in Courtice looking to connect with people. Want to meet new people and make new friends in my area. Figure this would be a great way to meet people that aren't too intense or understand my quiet, quarded and sometimes ackward ways.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Lmao Im from the small town Durham  (in ontario)


----------



## courtice1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I live in Courtice. I think I may have this disorder in some aspects of my life. If anyone wants to talk, I'm willing via email. Thanks


----------



## worriedmama (Nov 9, 2012)

InnerDwellings said:


> Whitby, Oshawa, Courtice? Anywhere around there?
> 
> I'm from Oshawa. Looking for someone to talk to in the area.


U still need someone


----------



## worriedmama (Nov 9, 2012)

U still looking to talk to someone?


----------



## PebbleGem (Oct 25, 2012)

*I am in the area*

And would love some contacts/support. I am willing to do the same  please message me.


----------



## giarose (Jan 9, 2015)

I am in Oshawa. I am interested in connecting with people with similar issues. I have been diagnosed with generalized anxiety and social anxiety and fear of crowds is definitely an issue as well. I have no idea how to make friends anymore as my anxiety has pretty much taken over my life. If you want to reach out please feel free.


----------



## ruairi (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in Oshawa dealing with Social Anx and depression...never really been diagnosed... If anyone wants a chat, I'm here


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen this thread before. I'm in Ajax. Although I don't relate well with younger people.


----------

